# Why is San Francisco in all the movies getting destroyed?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Seems like all the movies it's always San Francisco getting destroyed or in some kind of catastrophe.

The new movie coming up San Andreas. King Kong, Monsters Vs. Aliens... the list goes on and on.

Could almost be a game.... what movie is the golden gate in jeopardy lol


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have my theories but they are no longer socially acceptable so I can't write them here.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Here ya go: http://sf.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_films_where_San_Francisco_is_targeted_for_destruction

Sums it up right there. Pacific rim was another one and my recent fav....

I originally put king kong but I meant to say Godzilla.

Oh well... I know where I'm not living.... lol


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe San Francisco is just the epicenter of really bad movies.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chashint said:


> Maybe San Francisco is just the epicenter of really bad movies.


I take it you don't like Star Trek movies...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah King Kong is New York. I'd hate to see us all fall of the edge of New York! Demographics aside, northern Cali is one of the most beautiful places around. Maybe that's why. I just watched rise/dawn of the apes again yesterday. Half of the landscape is CG, but still amazing.
That's quite a list of movies too.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It was just in response to Pacific Rim.

I am a Star Trek fanboy.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> It was just in response to Pacific Rim.
> 
> I am a Star Trek fanboy.


Can you tell me where I can find the nuclear "*W*ESSELS" !


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Talley said:


> Seems like all the movies it's always San Francisco getting destroyed or in some kind of catastrophe.


According to this 2011 compliation - Top 10 most destroyed cities in movie history - S.F. is #7:

#1: New York City
#2: Los Angeles
#3: Washington
#4: Paris
#5: London
#6: Las Vegas
#7: San Francisco
#8: Rome
#9: Chicago
#10: Tokyo


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Can you tell me where I can find the nuclear "WESSELS" !


Haha
I like the new Star Trek universe.
I will miss old Spock hanging around giving tidbits of sage advice.
But I guess they can recreate him with CG if the heirs sign off on it.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> I will miss old Spock hanging around giving tidbits of sage advice.


_Vulcan was destroyed in the alt-verse, so this isn't too far off-topic (well okay, it's a stretch)..._
My favorite sage advice from Spock is: "After a time, you may find that having is not so pleasing a thing, after all, as wanting. It is not logical, but it is often true."


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think this is one of those fun/funny threads where just about anything goes.

With all of the old Godzilla movies and the spin off monsters I am surprised Tokyo is not higher up the list.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know why I was taught from birth to hate New York but that was the way it used to roll in this part of the country.
Then the Dallas Cowboys and later on the Texas Rangers showed up and the New York thingy was just got worse (humm maybe better).
Seeing New York City at #1 and Washington DC at #3 on the destruction list sorta makes me feel kinda warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> I don't know why I was taught from birth to hate New York but that was the way it used to roll in this part of the country. .


 It's because they can't make salsa!!!


----------

